# Single with son



## JohnGalt (9 mo ago)

Good afternoon,
Im just a basic single guy who is currently homeschooling. Looking for a nice lady with good sailboat please send picture of boat . . . 

Just kidding. Anyways Im around the country a bit as Im building a hideout/shop in TN and spend the rest of my time in the FL Keys where I am working with a friend to start restoring a 35 Morgan ketch we will be sailing on before too long. Anyone interested in getting to know each other better feel free to drop me a message, I've done a fair bit of sailing in the past as well as mechanical/boat work so it's not "new" to me.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Where abouts in TN?


----------



## JohnGalt (9 mo ago)

Western south of Jackson. I have 18 acres and will be building a foundry where I can cast small cannons.


----------

